# Another PR under section 27g (Minor child) Question



## themarques (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey guys trying to help a friend out, his been with his partner for a couple years on a visitors visa, comes and goes. They recently had a kid and wanted to know if he falls into the category of 27g.

From what I understand its kind of a no win situation, cause the kid cant support him. Would he be better off applying for a spousal visa and then converting it later?

Also is it Quicker to do it in his home town, or do it whilst still in SA. 

Thanks guys


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Themarques,

From forum (not personal experience) yes 27g is pointless as they wouldn't fulfill all the requirements of financial support requirement, and yes, s/he is better off applying for a spousal or relatives visa (temporary not permanent) on the basis of the relationship to their partner or the child. I'd personally recommend applying from their home country and not locally, if it's feasible. This side takes a LOT more time and documents appear to get lost a lot more frequently.

Out of curiosity, do you/your friend know what documents are required for a relatives permit on the basis of a spousal relationship, other than a joint lease/joint bank account statement (which doesn't exist any more anyway), or joint title deed? I'm stuck and am not sure what docs to compile for mine.


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

hopeful1986 said:


> Hi Themarques,
> 
> From forum (not personal experience) yes 27g is pointless as they wouldn't fulfill all the requirements of financial support requirement, and yes, s/he is better off applying for a spousal or relatives visa (temporary not permanent) on the basis of the relationship to their partner or the child. I'd personally recommend applying from their home country and not locally, if it's feasible. This side takes a LOT more time and documents appear to get lost a lot more frequently.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you/your friend know what documents are required for a relatives permit on the basis of a spousal relationship, other than a joint lease/joint bank account statement (which doesn't exist any more anyway), or joint title deed? I'm stuck and am not sure what docs to compile for mine.


Nowadays its not advisable to apply for PR via section 27g unless you can prove financially support otherwise.We have seen most applications of this section being rejected


----------

